# New fast-fold screen



## ruinexplorer (Jun 13, 2016)

Was at InfoComm this past week. Here's a great new product if you are shopping for a fast-fold type of projection screen. It eliminated a lot of the failure points in older screens, plus includes fly points.

http://www.milestone.com/fastfoldnxt/


----------



## techieman33 (Jun 13, 2016)

The frame itself looks to be much improved and fixes some of the old styles biggest problems. The extra strength and being able to attach real fly points are big improvements. I don't know how I feel about the screen attachment though. It looks like it goes together ok when everything is warm. But what happens when the screen is cold? I worry about the plastic clips getting brittle and breaking off when your really having to pull on the screen to get it stretched enough to make the connections.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 13, 2016)

AV Stumpfl has been making a screen attachment like this for a couple of years. I think they'll be sufficient. Sure there will be failures, but the same happened with snaps over time.


----------



## bobgaggle (Jun 30, 2016)

k for such a flashy video with lots of hype about how awesome it is, why didn't they show someone setting it up?


----------



## jstroming (Jul 1, 2016)

It amazes me that if the product is as great as they claim it is, how did it take them so long to figure it out?!? We've only been building projection screens like this in the events industry for 30 years, but we finally figured out the perfect one! That's what I thought watching the video.


----------



## bobgaggle (Jul 1, 2016)

ah, there's an assembly video on their website. This kind of disappoints me. They made improvements to old designs, but its essentially the same thing as before. If they can make a play pen open and close with one hand, why can't they do that with a screen?


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 11, 2016)

bobgaggle said:


> k for such a flashy video with lots of hype about how awesome it is, why didn't they show someone setting it up?


I agree. It's crazy how much time they spend talking about innovation and creating new ideas that have never been done before but they don't show how it works. Weird!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 11, 2016)

They have a second video that shows two guys setting one up. I'd say it's riveting but that would be a lie.


----------



## Lburners (Jul 11, 2016)

Well I sure hope they continue to make the old style stuff. The simplicity of the older style reduces and broken parts. Some of the features of this one Im not so sure about surviving heavy handling.


----------

